# Canon R5: How do you delete custom configuration files?



## brianhopkins88 (May 7, 2022)

Just upgraded to the R5 and I was thrilled to discover that in addition to C1-3 modes you can save your favorite configs to a memory card. The only problem is that I don’t know how to delete these files, and there are a few that are mistakes I no long want….I don’t have a card reader and have been plugging my camera into my Mac via the provided USB cable, but that only works to export images off the memory card, can look into the card and delete the config files. Do I just need to buy a CFast reader or is their another way?


----------



## koenkooi (May 8, 2022)

You can try formatting the card. Also, the R5 uses CFexpress cards, not CFast, so a CFast reader wouldn’t help.


----------

